# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this real

## mcnrg8181

Thanks for the help guys

----------


## mcnrg8181

Bump.... can anyone tell me if this is real and good?

----------


## the big 1

Is that gh?

----------


## mcnrg8181

suppose to be.

----------


## mcnrg8181

sorry one more bump just to see if someone can help me out

----------

